# Can someone show me a picture of a dove pigeon mix??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!!

I just wondered if anyone has a picture of a pigeon mix dove?? i heard that they look really cool and i can't find any on google, so if anyone has a picture of it, i'd aprrecitae it!!

Thanks!!

pigeonkeeper


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!!
> 
> I just wondered if anyone has a picture of a pigeon mix dove?? i heard that they look really cool and i can't find any on google, so if anyone has a picture of it, i'd aprrecitae it!!
> 
> ...


here's a post with one picture. Type the word "hybrid" in the search box and a few threads will come up.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=273963&postcount=11


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI PIGEONKEEPER, Go to this web site www.internationaldovesociety.com/ * .GEORGE


----------



## vouteman (May 17, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> here's a post with one picture. Type the word "hybrid" in the search box and a few threads will come up.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=273963&postcount=11


I don't have a picture, but my mentor who just turned 92 last week mated a white Ringneck with a black helmet. The baby looked just like the black helmet. If I hadn't seen it as it progressed I would have doubted it was a cross.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are my hybrids in the link Renee posted.  Here is a direct link the page with the hybrid pictures that George is talking about (it's kind of hard to find on their site):
http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/pigeon_dove_hybrids.htm

Pretty, aren't they?


----------



## alberto (Mar 7, 2009)

hybrid race pigeon and wood pigeon
http://s498.photobucket.com/albums/rr350/zygzak21/?action=view&current=Obraz012.jpg


----------



## asadj (May 7, 2007)

*Wood/Racer Pigeon Hybrid*

Hi Alberto,
Can you tell me,you personally produced Racer/Wood Pigeon Hybrid?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome alberto!

Wow! I never heard of that hybrid before. Thanks for the pics.


----------

